# MAC - Pro Colour Expansion Swatches - Sep 09



## MAC_Whore (Jun 18, 2009)

Place all your *Pro Colour Expansion* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Pro Colour Expansion* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Pro Colour Expansion* colour story thread.


----------



## Cinci (Aug 4, 2009)

Black Black Pigment

Photo taken indoors, no flash

Swatched over "Painterly" Paint Pot


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Sep 5, 2009)

Pics are thumbnails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Black Black





Primary Yellow


----------



## jennifer. (Sep 18, 2009)

hi-def cyan on pure white CL, painterly PP, no base

no flash:






flash:







process magenta CL, process magenta pigment over CL, process magenta pigment no base

no flash:






flash:






process magenta CL, process magenta pigment, hi-def cyan pigment (with flash)


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 7, 2009)




----------

